# A real funny caricature on George Bush



## Udet (Apr 9, 2005)

What you think?

This caricature appeared in one of the most important newspapers of Mexico, "Reforma" more than a year ago, when Mr. George Bush was planning his invasion of Irak.

The author of this particular cartoon is a noted mexican cartoonist: Francisco "Paco" Calderon.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 9, 2005)

Great one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Pretty good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

"great one" was a slightly unfortunate turn of phrase don't you think??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Ys, I think it was


----------



## Udet (Apr 9, 2005)

Lanc:

Why would you consider his choice of words "unfortunate"?


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

Cos it implies Kim Jong has a big weapon, todger, cod piece, salami,wang, knob.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

or a "great one" if you see what we mean............


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

Morning Lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

good nights sleep??


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

No. bleeding next doors dog started yapping at 0600


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

We dont have a next door...go me!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

i had a pretty good night really, although the betteries on my radio were going so i had to put up with less than satisfactory radio for one night..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I didnt get to sleep very well and I woke up too early.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

how early is too early for you guys on a sunday??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

11am...I woke up at 10am. I dont expect to wake up until at least 12 at weekends 8)


----------



## trackend (Apr 10, 2005)

Its not waking up early. That I normally don't mind its just that I start work at 23:59 tonight and I need me beauty sleep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I could never work nights, it would just put me totally out of sync.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

bloody hell CC, for me 7:15's late!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Hehe...For me the morning doesnt really exist


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Its just wake up, have lunch, go on the computer, watch a bit of motor sport, go on the computer a bit more, have dinner, a bit more computer, maybe a little more computer, a quick snack (whilst still at the computer) and then bore myself with repeats of daytime tv late into the night to aid my sleep 

Alas, a 7:30 awakening tomorrow though


----------

